

Nevada cops sued over forced occupation of private homes - cyanbane
http://rt.com/usa/nevada-third-amendment-lawsuit-710/

======
greenyoda
See also this excellent article at The Volokh Conspiracy:

A Real Live Third Amendment Case:

[http://www.volokh.com/2013/07/04/a-real-live-third-
amendment...](http://www.volokh.com/2013/07/04/a-real-live-third-amendment-
case)

------
Amadou
According to the local paper, the guy the cops were trying to get a "tactical
advantage" over had all charges dismissed with prejudice.

[http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/crime-courts/henderson-
fam...](http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/crime-courts/henderson-family-sues-
police-breaking-their-homes)

------
pedalpete
It seems to me the cops would have given away any tactical advantage they may
have when they "loudly commanded” they be let inside".

Not that I deny the Mitchell's have a case, but I suspect there must be
something else to this.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Yes - sending a clear message to other people who refuse to assist them in the
future.

